# Petrichor FO



## Megan (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm looking for a fragrance oil that smells primarily of petrichor. Does anyone know of any good ones? I searched "petrichor" on all of the supplies websites I know of with no luck.


----------



## lmosca (Jul 6, 2018)

Interesting question. 
I am not usually scouring the web for that kind of scent family, so I can't say. 

However, perfumer's apprentice sells geosmin (https://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/c-255-earthy.aspx), which is the main contributor to petrichor. It does not come cheap, but that is extremely powerful stuff (you can also get the 1% solution in TEC). They also sell ethylfenchol (Terrasol) and others. 
Petrichor is not simple to reproduce, and it can be dull to the nose. It can be brightened up with ozone, marines, and green notes. 

However, it also depends on the use you make it. Most of these aromachemicals are so powerful (there is a biological reason for that, but that's another story), that overdosage of one of those might leave you and your neighbors wondering if it's going to rain for the next 10 days. They are used in perfumery at very low rates (below 1%, as a starting material, not even in the finished product). 
If you use them for CP soap, from the chemical structures there is a good chance that geosmin, terrasol and 2-MIB will survive saponification, but I am not sure about others (MHK and Matsutake alcohol, for example, I expect them to fade upon curing).


----------

